
Ask HN: Given an automatic factory, what will you build? - julbaxter
Let&#x27;s say you have access to an automatic online factory that can manufacture reasonably anything, at the cost price, from a blueprint you upload. What will you build?
======
sharemywin
Maybe a better question would be what wouldn't I buy?

~~~
julbaxter
Do you have suggestions to improve my question?

------
mabynogy
An army of robots to stop ongoing wars.

